# NBA and NFL tips & predictions



## rsentre (Nov 29, 2019)

Boston Celtics (A) vs Brooklyn Nets (H)
29th Nov 2019 1210 UTC-5
Barclays Center | Brooklyn, NY

*Winner: Boston Celtics*

Dallas Mavericks (A) vs Phoenix Suns (H)
Talking Stick Resort Arena | Phoenix, AZ
UTC-7 1910 29th Nov 2019

*Winner: Dallas Mavericks*


----------



## rsentre (Nov 29, 2019)

Toronto Raptors (A) vs Orlando Magic (H)
29th Nov 2019 1910 UTC-5
Amway Center | Orlando, FL

*Winner: Toronto Raptors (Narrow win in close finish)*


----------



## rsentre (Nov 30, 2019)

Denver Nuggets (A) vs Sacramento Kings (H)
30th Nov 2019 1400 UTC-8
Golden 1 Center | Sacramento, CA

*Winner: Sacramento Kings*


----------



## rsentre (Nov 30, 2019)

Indiana Pacers (A) vs Philadelphia 76ers (H)
30th Nov 2019 1910 UTC-5
Wells Fargo Center | Philadelphia, PA

*Winner: Indiana Pacers*


----------



## rsentre (Dec 1, 2019)

Miami Heat (A) vs Brooklyn Nets (H)
Dec 1st 2019 1510 UTC-5
Barclays Center | Brooklyn, NY

*Winner: Miami Heat*


Oklahoma City Thunder (A) New Orleans Pelicans (H)
1st Dec 2019 UTC-6 1610
Smoothie King Center  | New Orleans, LA

*Winner: Oklahoma City Thunder*


Utah Jazz (A) vs Toronto Raptors (H)
1st Dec 2019 UTC-5 1810
Scotiabank Arena | Toronto, ON

*Winner: Utah Jazz*


----------



## rsentre (Dec 2, 2019)

Utah v Philadelphia. 710pm utc -5 hours. wells Fargo Center in Philadelphia Pennsylvania USA

*Winner: Philadelphia *


----------



## rsentre (Dec 3, 2019)

I would like to take up paid services (tipster work based on genuine methods), please private message me if you are interested.


----------



## rsentre (Dec 3, 2019)

Miami v Toronto. Dec 3 at 1941 UTC -5 HOURS. scotiabank arena in Toronto Ontario Canada

*Winner: Toronto Raptors*


----------



## rsentre (Dec 3, 2019)

la Lakers v Denver (home). Dec 3 at 1911 UTC -7 hours. Pepsi Center in Denver Colorado usa

*Winner: Denver Nuggets*


----------



## rsentre (Dec 4, 2019)

Detroit Pistons vs Milwaukee Bucks
Little Caesars Arena, Detroit, Michigan
4th Dec 2019 1910 GMT-5

Advantage Detroit Pistons

----

Charlotte Hornets vs Golden State Warriors
Charlotte NC 4th Dec 2019 GMT-5 1910
530am ist

advantage Charlotte Hornets

----

Orlando Magic vs Phoenix Suns
Amway Center | Orlando, FL
1910 GMT-5 4th Dec 2019 
530am IST

advantage Orlando Magic from 2nd half onwards

----

Atlanta Hawks (H) vs Brooklyn Nets (A)
State Farm Arena | Atlanta, GA    
4th Dec 2019 GMT-5 1940

advantage Atlanta Hawks

----

Boston Celtics (H) vs Miami Heat (A)
TD Garden | Boston, MA 
4th Dec 2019 GMT-5 1940

Boston Celtics plays well but towards end advantage Miami Heat  

----

Chicago Bulls (H) vs Memphis Grizzlies (A)
United Center | Chicago, IL
4th Dec 2019 GMT-6 1910 

advantage Chicago Bulls

----

Oklahoma City Thunder (H) vs Indiana Pacers (A)
Chesapeake Energy Arena | Oklahoma City, OK
4th Dec 2019 GMT-6 1910

advantage Oklahoma City Thunder from 2nd half onwards

----

Dallas Mavericks (H) vs Minnesota Timberwolves (A)
American Airlines Center | Dallas, TX 
4th Dec 2019 GMT-6 1940

advantage Dallas Mavericks

----

Utah Jazz (H) vs Los Angeles Lakers (A)
Vivint Smart Home Arena | Salt Lake City, UT
4th Dec 2019 GMT-7 1910

advantage Utah Jazz

----

Portland Trail Blazers (H) vs Sacramento Kings (A)
Moda Center | Portland, OR
4th Dec 2019 GMT-8 1910 local

advantage Portland Trail Blazers

----


----------



## rsentre (Dec 5, 2019)

Washington Wizards (H) vs Philadelphia 76ers (A)
Capital One Arena | Washington, DC
5th Dec 2019 GMT-5 1910

advantage Philadelphia 76ers to win
may be final quarter can go to Washington Wizards


----------



## rsentre (Dec 5, 2019)

Toronto Raptors (H) vs Houston Rockets (A)
Scotiabank Arena | Toronto, ON
5th Dec 2019 GMT-5 1940 

1st and 2nd quarter to Toronto Raptors,
3rd quarter partly to Houston Rockets,
Final quarter and match to Toronto Raptors


----------



## rsentre (Dec 5, 2019)

New Orleans Pelicans (H) vs Phoenix Suns (A)
Smoothie King Center  | New Orleans, LA
5th Dec 2019 1910

1st half to Phoenix Suns
2nd half to New Orleans Pelicans and to win game


----------



## rsentre (Dec 6, 2019)

Oklahoma City Thunder (H) vs Minnesota Timberwolves (A)
Chesapeake Energy Arena | Oklahoma City, OK
6th Dec 2019 1910 

first 2 quarters to Minnesota Timberwolves
3rd and 4th quarters partly to Oklahoma City Thunder
winner: most likely Minnesota Timberwolves


----------



## rsentre (Dec 7, 2019)

New York Knicks (H) vs Indiana Pacers (A)
Madison Square Garden | New York, NY
7th Dec 2019 GMT-5 1940 

majority of first half looks good for Indiana Pacers
however New York Knicks keep fighting for most of 2nd half but give up in end to loose game


----------



## rsentre (Dec 7, 2019)

Dallas Mavericks (H) vs New Orleans Pelicans (A)
American Airlines Center | Dallas, TX  
7th Dec 2019 GMT-6 1310 

first half and part of 2nd half looks comfortable for Dallas Mavericks to win
final stage does not look easy though


----------



## BgFutbol (Dec 7, 2019)

Thank you for the tips! Just wanted to let you know that I read them.


----------



## rsentre (Dec 7, 2019)

Houston Rockets (H) vs Phoenix Suns (A)
Toyota Center | Houston, TX
7th Dec 2019 GMT-6 1910

Winner: Houston Rockets


----------



## rsentre (Dec 8, 2019)

Please PM me for any NBA or NFL predictions


----------



## rsentre (Dec 9, 2019)

you can read my NFL predictions here https://www.betting-forum.com/threads/nfl-betting-tips-predictions.33231/

please message me for NBA and NFL predictions


----------



## meher4real (Dec 16, 2019)

*====> MEMPHIS GRIZZLIES VS MIAMI HEAT*
Date: 17th December 2019 at 02:00
BET ON: Asian handicap - *MIAMI HEAT -4.50*
Odd: 1.89 (SBOBET)

- At this point in the season, we’re no longer surprised by what the Heat (19-7) have accomplished. The team currently boasts the second best record in the Eastern Conference, the third best record in the league and has won seven of its last nine. Miami ranks seventh in points per 100 possessions (111.1), third in effective field-goal percentage (54.9%), ninth in points allowed per 100 possessions (106.3) and 13th in opponent’s effective field-goal percentage (51.3%)
- Conversely, the Grizzlies (9-17) have struggled to find their identity. The team has lost 10 of its last 14 games and prior to Saturday, hadn’t won a home game since November 15th. Memphis ranks 24th in points per 100 possessions (106), 21st in effective field-goal percentage (52%), 21st in points allowed per 100 possessions (111.6) and 19th in opponent’s effective field-goal percentage (53.2%).
As always, let’s dig deeper.
- Since guard Ja Morant (18.7 PPG, 3.2 RPG, 6.4 APG) returned to the lineup on Monday, the Grizzlies have won three of four and looked especially impressive in Saturday’s 128-111 victory against the Washington Wizards. The team was dominant on all fronts, averaging 124 points per 100 possessions (89th percentile) with an effective field-goal percentage of 64.9% (96th percentile) while limiting the Wizards to 98 points per 100 possessions (83rd) percentile) with an effective field-goal percentage of 48.1% (75th percentile).
- Although I’ll concede the performance was impressive, it seems to be more of an anomaly rather than a sign of things to come. Prior to Saturday, Memphis hadn’t ranked in the 56th percentile or above in 14 consecutive games. It’s unlikely the team will be able to continue Saturday’s impressive offensive showing against a Heat team that has ranked in the 55th percentile or higher in points allowed per 100 possessions against all but one of their 15 contests against sub-.500 opponents.
- As far as trends go, Miami tops the league at 17-8-1 ATS and is 3-1 ATS as a road favorite. The team is also an impressive 14-1 (13-2 ATS) against sub-.500 teams and has won 13 in a row against such opponents. Conversely, Memphis ranks sixth worst at 11-15 ATS and is 5-8 as a home underdog. The team is also 1-12 (3-10 ATS) against teams above .500 and has lost eight in a row against such opponents.

contact : *jokerpaidtips@gmail.com*


----------

